# Golden turned in to kill shelter in Estill Co. Kentucky



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's the link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11538631

Said this guy's an owner turn-in and he looks like he could use some vet assistance with a possible case of mange and the bad toenails. 

Irvine is a very small town about twenty minutes or so from me. THey do the best they can, but they serve several rural areas so they do have to euthanize for space. My e-mail's being wonky again, so if someone could e-mail GRRAND that would be grea.t


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did someone email GRRAND or from Kentucky? I know most rescues are full. This poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deb*

Deb:

Would you email GRRAND and any other GR rescues in surrounding states!!??


Golden 

Golden Retriever
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 741114 
Estill County Animal Shelter, Ravenna, KY 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11538631

Other pets at the shelter: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY125.html

Ravenna, KY 
606-723-3587 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Golden PFId#11538631 Id#741114



*Here she is:*

GOLDEN HAS ALSO JUST ARRIVED HE SEEMS A LITTLE FRIENDLIER AND NOT SO TERRIFIED, BUT AHAIN WE GUESSED AT THE GENDER, WE ALWAYS LIKE TO GIVE THEM A DAY OR TWO TO RELAX. HE IS VERY SWEET AND WAS OWNER TURNED IN,BUT ALSO NEEDS ATTENTION,HAS A SLIGHT MANGE PROBLEM GOING ON WITH HIS TAIL AND HIS POOR TOENAILS HAVE TO BE PAINFUL THEY ARE SO LONG AND CURVED. CLEAN THIS HANDSOME RETRIEVER UP AND HE WOULD DEFINITELY BE A BEAUTY. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11538631


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Heartland, and GRRAND has been notified


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor baby.  I hope a rescue is able to pull him. Please keep us updated. I can go down and pull him if need be since it's a high kill shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blarelli*

Blarelli:

*You probably want to email GRRAND and Heartland and make that offer-that might all the difference if you could go pull her. The shelter has called her a she and a he!*
Here they call her a she:
*Golden 
Golden Retriever
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 741114 
Estill County Animal Shelter, Ravenna, KY *
Then in the description they call this sweetie a he:

GOLDEN HAS ALSO JUST ARRIVED HE SEEMS A LITTLE FRIENDLIER AND NOT SO TERRIFIED, BUT AHAIN WE GUESSED AT THE GENDER, WE ALWAYS LIKE TO GIVE THEM A DAY OR TWO TO RELAX. HE IS VERY SWEET AND WAS OWNER TURNED IN,BUT ALSO NEEDS ATTENTION,HAS A SLIGHT MANGE PROBLEM GOING ON WITH HIS TAIL AND HIS POOR TOENAILS HAVE TO BE PAINFUL THEY ARE SO LONG AND CURVED. CLEAN THIS HANDSOME RETRIEVER UP AND HE WOULD DEFINITELY BE A BEAUTY. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11538631


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I can help out too if it helps, since I'm in the area.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> I can help out too if it helps, since I'm in the area.


Awesome 

GRRAND has been notified of help offers. Will update when I hear.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope someone goes to get him out. he looks so scared.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> GRRAND has been notified of help offers. Will update when I hear.


Any updates?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing yet from GRRAND 

Blair, when could you get this guy, and when could you help in transport?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Petfinder site says "ADOPTED" as of now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great! He is so adorable!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Petfinder site says "ADOPTED" as of now!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Hali's Mom  WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad he was adopted!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad he was adopted.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think I know the people who adopted this guy. A lady I work with said her parents were looking for a dog and they had just moved to that area; so I suggested they check this guy out or, at least, give the shelter a try.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> I'm not sure, but I think I know the people who adopted this guy. A lady I work with said her parents were looking for a dog and they had just moved to that area; so I suggested they check this guy out or, at least, give the shelter a try.


 
 what a small world! Maybe they'll join, and we can see updates


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

Kyguy:

Will you let us know if they adopted him?

Would be comforting to know!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sure thing. I sent an e-mail to the girl I work with and hopefully I'll hear something back from her soon


----------

